# [V] High End Gaming PC



## AlexCena (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe PC Games Community,
ich habe im August letzten Jahres einen aktuellen Gaming PC gekauft, nachdem ich nun Spiele wie Fallout 3 oder Far Cry 2 gerade noch beendet habe, bleibt beruflich bedingt kaum noch Zeit (leider). Das finde ich sehr schade, denn mit dieser wirklich tollen Spiele-Maschine kann wer anderer VIEL Freude haben, das kann ich versprechen.

Den PC habe ich bei *hardwareversand.de* zusammengestellt und mit der vorhandenen Rechnung hat man auch die normale weitere Garantie! Der Rechner ist praktsich wie neu, ich habe nicht übertaktet oder sonstiges verändert, das ist bei diesem Gaming PC auch gar nicht notwendig. Selbst ein Crysis läuft mit der Ultra High Quality Config noch im spielbaren Bereich.

*Ich möchte gerne den PC gerne als Komplettsystem verkaufen, also einzelne Teile bitte nicht anfragen.*

Hier ist die Zusammenstellung direkt übernommen von hardwareversand.de, *wobei es sich bei der GTX 280 (Grafikkarte) um die normale Version handelt, also NICHT die Superclocked!* Da gab es nämlich Lieferschwierigkeiten und ich habe die normale Version beordert.

http://www.abload.de/img/pc1yhjf7kf.jpg

Die Preise sind von August 2008, da waren die Teile teilweise günstiger als heute (Wirtschaftskrise). Insgesamt ergibt sich ein Preis von ca. 1000€. Da die Teile gebraucht sind (obwohl wie neu), würde ich den *PC als Gesamtsystem um 599€* verkaufen. Ein besseres Angebot für diese Leistung wird man so schnell nicht finden.

Ich verkaufe auch meine *Logitech G15-Tastatur* (Refresh New Edition)* Preis 30€*
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard/devices/3498&cl=AT,DE

als auch meinen 22'' TFT von *LG - L227WT* *Preis 130€*
http://de.lge.com/products/model/detail/hightechundpremium_l227wt.jhtml

*ebenfalls kaum gebraucht und praktisch wie neu!*

MfG Alex


----------



## AlexCena (1. Februar 2009)

Hi, Tastatur ist verkauft, leider kann ich den Beitrag nicht editieren.


----------



## tobyan (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

der Preis von deinem PC ist TOP! Leider habe ich selber einen ähnlichen und brauche deinen deshalb nicht  

Aber an deinem TFT hätt ich Interesse! Ist er noch zu haben?


----------



## AlexCena (1. Februar 2009)

tobyan am 01.02.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber an deinem TFT hätt ich Interesse! Ist er noch zu haben?


Ich habe eine Interessensbekundung für nächsten Monat aber wenn du jetzt direkt zusagst gehört er dir.


----------



## AlexCena (1. Februar 2009)

Alle Waren sind verkauft, Thread kann geschlossen werden.

MfG Alex Cena


----------

